# Firm Registration



## rjmaster19 (Jan 24, 2011)

In Texas, for a company to "offer engineering services", they must have a PE in a position of "responsible charge". My boss has recently asked me to become that person. We're a small company, so my responsibilities won't change. Thus its not a promotion of any sort. So the question is, how much of a raise should I ask for? Any other thoughts?


----------



## picusld (Jan 25, 2011)

rjmaster19 said:


> In Texas, for a company to "offer engineering services", they must have a PE in a position of "responsible charge". My boss has recently asked me to become that person. We're a small company, so my responsibilities won't change. Thus its not a promotion of any sort. So the question is, how much of a raise should I ask for? Any other thoughts?


As much as you are willing to leave over.

If it were me, I would attempt to negotiate a percentage of the work done as a result of my license.


----------



## willsee (Jan 25, 2011)

You should be the prinicipal or split owner/whatever you want to call it. You will be carrying the liability so you should be rewarded for it.

How would your responsibilities not change? Are you currently not stamping anything?


----------



## udpolo15 (Jan 25, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> You will be carrying the liability so you should be rewarded for it.



I am not sure about that. The company's insurance should cover you, but it is definitely something that you need to understand.

Who is the current engineer of record? Not sure how your responsibilities won't change; you need to understand exactly what it means to be the registered engineer.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 25, 2011)

First, how is your company doing business now without a PE? Did the last guy quit? Are there others trying to get their PE? Why were they discussing it and why were you picked? Were they having a management meeting and realized they didnt have someone and they said "Oh Joe over there has his PE, lets make him the guy!" What's your relationship like with the company?

The reason I bring this up is because there's a lot of red flags here. If they say that your responsibility wont change, then they're just using you for your stamp. Your responsibility wont change, but your liability sure will and you need the responsibility (and pay, authority, and title) to go along with it.

So what are the company's options? It's you with a pay raise, or hire someone else that will cost them a lot more because they'll likely have to advertise the job as principal engineer or engineer in charge or something and state on the job description that the job is for the "it" guy.

If I was in your position I'd tell him if you're the "it" man keeping their business in the engineering business, you want to be a partner. It may require some investment on your part, but if you like the company and want to have any kind of respect from your higher ups other than the fear that you could leave at any time and will make them out of compliance with state law, then you need the responsibility that comes with it. If there's significant liability involved, which there is since you're the only guy with the PE, then your name should be on the door.


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Seek professional help immediately: Get a lawyer - not just anyone, but someone versed in professional practices and liability - preferably with Engineering (or architecture, etc.).

My first thought was to agree with picusld that your raise should be what you are willing to leave over (generally good advice), and percentage of the work done as a result of [the] license.

All of the comments here are good. I stick with my advice - talk to an attorney - now! Do not sign anything, do not verbally negotiate anything. Talk to an attorney, NOW!!!


----------



## rjmaster19 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the fantastic replies!! A few clarifying points:

1) The previous PE of record left, so thats the reason for the vacancy.

2) We don't do drawings, and I don't have to stamp anything. I'm a CSE, so we don't really stamp anyways.

3) Our company is fairly large, but small in Texas, we have several PEs at our company, but none registered in Texas.

4) We do have the proper insurance. (not sure if you need it, if you don't stamp; but I hadn't thought of checking into that before I posted here)

I suppose, if I make a bigger deal of it than necessary they'll get another PE to register in Texas. Knowing this, can any one take a guess at how much extra a PE of record is worth?

Again thanks for all the replies.


----------



## G-Loose (Feb 21, 2011)

I am in a similar situation. I am the only Texas PE in my company. One of the questions that came up when seeking firm registration in other states was the requirement of the licensee on the firm registration to be one of the owners of the company. For Texas, I have found no such requirement in any of the rules. It does say that I would have "...be present and/or directly supervise engineering work during the hours of operation for the firm." As far as the pay increase, I plan to negotiate that but I would hope to arrive at about a 20% increase.


----------



## G-Loose (Feb 21, 2011)

Another thing to consider is that any work in Texas will have to be within your field of competency. If you are the only Texas PE in your company like I am, your company can only take on work in areas that you can prove competency in. For me that is limited due to my specific and specialized experience. You don't have to prove competency now but instead if/when something happens and they come back on you as the engineer of record.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Feb 21, 2011)

The part about your responsibilities not changing is a huge load of bull.

How would they not when the very core of what they are asking you is to take on more responsibly. So either they don't understand what they are asking or they are attempting some deception.

The answer is yes of course you will be responsible for much more but they don't really want to pay you more, I would be very suspicious.


----------

